# Les Icones perdus



## Cioran (6 Septembre 2004)

salut les macusers!!!!!

Une petite question (pour changer...lol). j'ai modifié mes icones application, librairie, image, musiq, etc... et je voudrai remettre ceux d'origine d osx panther.. or, je ne sais pas ou les retrouver... quelqu'un a une info à ce sujet?

merci


----------



## Cioran (7 Septembre 2004)

Vraiment personne ne sait ou retrouver les icones d'origines de panther? ??


----------



## jpmiss (7 Septembre 2004)

Cioran a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment personne ne sait ou retrouver les icones d'origines de panther? ??


 Si tu as changé les icones manuellement, il suffit de selectionner le nouvel icone dans la fenetre d'info et d'appuyer sur la touche "suppr" ou "pomme x". Ca remet l'icone par defaut. Si tu la fait avec un truc du genre asticone je sais pas si la manip marche aussi. Essaye...


----------



## Spyro (7 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Si tu la fait avec un truc du genre asticone je sais pas si la manip marche aussi. Essaye...


 Si si ça doit marcher, ce n'est qu'un autre moyen de faire la même chose (coller une icone).


----------



## powerbook867 (8 Septembre 2004)

Cioran a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment personne ne sait ou retrouver les icones d'origines de panther? ??



Les icones perdus ne se rattrappent jamais ..!


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Septembre 2004)

Et si tu as changé avec un programme qui modifie le système comme CandyBar, c'est lui qu'il faut utiliser.


----------

